# Best arrow rest for compound finger shooting?



## Khabib (Oct 16, 2018)

I tried many. Drop down didn't work for me. At least, it's hard to tune. What is the best rest for finger- compound- shooter out there?
I like NAP centerest.


----------



## EyeIrritant (Jan 12, 2016)

Khabib said:


> I tried many. Drop down didn't work for me. At least, it's hard to tune. What is the best rest for finger- compound- shooter out there?
> I like NAP centerest.


I like the NAP QuikTune 360.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

stick with the NAP center rest!!!!!!!!!! Simple, easy to tune, hard to break,etc.etc.


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

Springy is what many of the top shooters use.


----------



## AMBB (Aug 22, 2008)

+1 
Straight or curved, either will work well and easy to tune.


----------



## twofinger (Feb 12, 2012)

springy I have used one since 1985 simple works why go with anything else.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Look at the Vegas results for BB Championship. 1st,3rd and 5th place all used a springy... not sure what Ricky Starks was using in 2nd but it might have been also.


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

EyeIrritant said:


> I like the NAP QuikTune 360.



Possibly not legal for NFAA in BB as it looks to be above arrow by more than a 1/4”


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

rsarns said:


> Look at the Vegas results for BB Championship. 1st,3rd and 5th place all used a springy... not sure what Ricky Starks was using in 2nd but it might have been also.


You guys, especially new to finger shooting trust what rsarns says...he knows all the top shooters and knows what they use.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

bowproPat has the best setup...do you still have the holder in SS
I'm sure the nap quick tune 360 would be illegal in BB


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

fmoss3 said:


> bowproPat has the best setup...do you still have the holder in SS
> I'm sure the nap quick tune 360 would be illegal in BB


Yes, i have Stainles Steel units. If you need more info PM me.

I aggee with you on the nap quick tune 360 illegal in BB


----------



## TR1960 (Jan 3, 2016)

+1 for Springy.


----------



## Jgill0056 (Aug 21, 2018)

+1 for springy

Sent from my XP7700 using Archery Talk Forum


----------



## CrispyFries (Jan 9, 2005)

I used to use something like the aae superflyte with fingers









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Carpenter2 (Feb 21, 2018)

Which would be better for hunting how well does springy hold arrow in wind


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

Carpenter2 said:


> Which would be better for hunting how well does springy hold arrow in wind


The curved Arrow Arm of the spring cradles the arrow in windy conditions.


----------



## Tom Sloniger (Mar 15, 2007)

How well does the springy work with vanes?


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

Tom Sloniger said:


> How well does the springy work with vanes?


I have been shooting vanes on both my hunting and target arrows with a springy for about 30 years now and never had a problem. I shoot both Fletch Fletch and GasPro Dave Cousins vanes.


----------



## Dman75 (Feb 29, 2012)

Just switched to a springy. Super rest. I got the micro adjustable version with 3 different spring weights. I’m narrowing down which spring I’ll use but arrow flight has been great with the 15 oz I starting with. I was shooting a AAE free flyte and it’s a nice rest but the springy is looking a lot better.


----------



## Tom Sloniger (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Pat. Maybe I’ll give one a try. I use to shoot one with feathers years ago.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I recently converted to shooting my barebow recurves from a Free Flyte rest with a plunger to a micro adjustable brass springy I bought several years ago. I was very surprised on the ease of tuning and how my stringwalking crawls were reduced by 1/2”.

I may convert my hunting compound and other recurves over as well. I teach local guys how to stringwalk and the ease of use the micro adjustable springy rest provides is wonderful. Ponying up the funds to outfit the three loaner risers can get expensive though


----------



## THEpeacemaker (Aug 26, 2016)

Hello, new to archery here. 
I bought my bow second hand and it came with NAP QuickTune 800. 

It has worked quite well so far but arrow keeps falling from the rest during draw. Still working on my form. 

Maybe I should try “springy” since it cradles the arrow as said above. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim J Hoeck (Apr 17, 2015)

I use the same as bowpropat except I converted mine to hold the NAP center rest flipper head. It works great for me and a few guys.


----------



## cwmoss (May 17, 2019)

Following this thread to get suggestions if I shoot with my fingers instead of a release.


----------



## DutchMike (Jun 26, 2016)

Seems it has not been mentioned above yet... my “internet research” showed timberdoodle 2” te be. Very suitable for fingershooting. Been using it for years on all my bows. Works very well. I prefer to to the superflyte that i put on my sons bow (since these are a lot cheaper).


----------



## bowproPat (Jul 11, 2002)

cwmoss said:


> Following this thread to get suggestions if I shoot with my fingers instead of a release.


IMHOP get a Springy Arrow rest.


----------



## Jhaby (May 19, 2016)

+1 for the springy. It's what all the barebow shooters around here use.


----------

